Ask HN: No option to delete my account at HN? - saran945
======
billpg
If there were, would you (all) expect your comments and submitted links to be
deleted, or should they stay but attributed only to a "deleted user"?

~~~
gshdg
Deleted.

~~~
saran945
not really, still it exists.

~~~
gshdg
Hm? I’m answering he question. If my account were deleted I’d expect my posts
to be deleted.

